# Minimalist Table legs and frame withoutskirt



## crimsonoak (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm making a glass table, that has a minimalist design. The frame conisists of 2.5" square solid oak legs that are 29" high. and attach to a cross beam, without a skirt. I am trying to avoid going into the wood with screws from any visible side. The joint in question is the 45 degree mitred edge where the table leg attaches to the cross beam. This is the joint that would take the most amount of pressure and weight and needs to remain rigid in realtion to the cross beam.
Any suggestions?


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

How about a sliding dovetail joint. Here is a decnet vieo clip from Fine Woodworking - Router-Cut Sliding Dovetail


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Without seeing a sketch, the joint sounds prime for a M&T, or a loose tenon.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I recently posted a project for a tv stand where the stretchers/stringers would meet the posts at corners. Someone (cabinetman?) gave me the suggestion to make the face flat at that point and do a standard M&T. (I was planning an M&T but couldn't figure out how to make the notches so the corners would meet flush.)

I think you could do the same... If my attachment works, it's hopefully a useable concept drawing of what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 15, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Without seeing a sketch, the joint sounds prime for a M&T, or a loose tenon.


my thought exactly.


----------

